# Weight/Height Standards?



## betweenarockandarock (28 Nov 2018)

I’ve searched this forum as well as the depths of Google but I can’t find anything from the CAF, only the US army. I know weight/height play a role in passing the medical exam, but is there any particular maximum/minimum weight and height standard that would disqualify me regardless of whether or not I passed the rest of the physical standards?

For background, I’m 5’4” and 180lbs. Female. Been an Electrician for the last 10 years, with my eye on Electronic-Optronic Technician. I sent in my application feeling like I was fit and capable, but after seeing other posts where people are rejected I’ve begun to worry about what factors (being overweight) might cause me to be rejected.


----------



## mariomike (28 Nov 2018)

betweenarockandarock said:
			
		

> I’ve begun to worry about what factors (being overweight) might cause me to be rejected.



You may find these discussions of interest,

"overweight" women and applying  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/114465.0

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0
2 pages.

can my weight affect my medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120516.0

Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF? 
https://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89279/post-876434.html

Medical Standards - Weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93013.0
2 pages.

Strange body shape or am I overweight? Need some help  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27332.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Body Mass index ( BMI )
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=-hv_W5SjBIW1zwKuhbqIBA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmi&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmi&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0..37630...0.0..0.0.0.......0......gws-wiz.lxAlc8dr5j4

Forces "fat camp"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113364.0

Body Fat  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21881.0

Extra weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121440.0

Fat troops  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.0
13 pages.

etc...

As always, medical decisions are up to the Recruiting Medical Officer ( RMO ).

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## betweenarockandarock (28 Nov 2018)

Great, thank you mariomike!


----------



## mariomike (28 Nov 2018)

betweenarockandarock said:
			
		

> Great, thank you mariomike!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Pusser (29 Nov 2018)

As a general rule, overall fitness is more important than weight.  If you can pass the fitness tests, you are generally OK.  Weight is health issue, not a fitness issue.  A fair number of CAF personnel are "big-boned."


----------



## cld617 (29 Nov 2018)

The CF doesn't use those sorts of metrics to determine applicants, but you should consider overall body composition to decide how prepared you are. While others have suggested being able to pass the fitness tests being indicative of a successful candidate, I'll argue otherwise. BMQ will have you running frequently and for much longer durations than the Force test evaluates for. You need to be in better shape than it screens for to be comfortable in St Jean.


----------

